

Show HN: Yep, we grew too fast and had to add custom fields - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/be-you-add-custom-fields-to-features-and-releases-in-aha/

======
nilsdavis
It's the first thing I look for when evaluating a PM tool. Now I just need to
be able to use them in calculations (so I can calculate a priority).

